# Κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Στο ΛΚΝ ("αυλάκι") διαβάζω ότι η γνωστή έκφραση "κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι", που δηλώνει την Πελοπόννησο, σχετίζεται με τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου. Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως η έκφραση είναι παλιότερη από τη διώρυγα και πως ως αυλάκι νοούνταν ο μακρόστενος Κορινθιακός κόλπος. Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα;


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2012)

Εγώ είχα ανέκαθεν την εντύπωση ότι το αυλάκι είναι η διώρυγα και το θεωρούσα ηλίου φαεινότερο. Πάντως, την έκφρ. "κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι" δεν την έχω πετύχει σε κείμενα του 19 αι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Παλιότερη και από το διπλό αυλάκι στη δίολκο του Περίανδρου, Κώστα; 
Δεν ξέρω, σκέψεις κάνω, going out on a limb teetering on the edge of a canal.  
Γι' αυτά έχουμε αρμοδιότερους από μένα να μας εξηγήσουν. 

Edit:


sarant said:


> Εγώ είχα ανέκαθεν την εντύπωση ότι το αυλάκι είναι η διώρυγα και το θεωρούσα ηλίου φαεινότερο. [...]


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πίστευα κι εγώ.
Να που ήρθε ο αρμοδιότερος. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2012)

Επίσης (μειωτικότ. — σε χρήση μόνον από γνήσιους Βόρειους): κάτω απ' το χαντάκι.


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2012)

Στον μεσοπόλεμο υπήρχε η λέξη "μωραϊτισμός", δηλ. η νοοτροπία που όλοι πάνω από το αυλάκι θεωρούσαν υπεύθυνη για την κακοδαιμονία της Ελλάδας. Έχει γράψει κάτι ο Βάρναλης, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Τότε τα ποστάλια αναχωρούσαν από τον Πειραιά γύρω στις 6-7 το απόγευμα διαπλέοντας τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου ή απλά τον «Ισθμό», όπως συνηθίζεται, με πρώτη προσέγγιση την Πάτρα. «Θα κοιμηθούμε, αφού περάσουμε τον Ισθμό» συνήθιζαν να λένε οι ταξιδιώτες, οι οποίοι ανυπομονούσαν να απολαύσουν τη διαδρομή μέσα από το στενό αυλάκι.
Διονυσία Πουλάκη-Κατεβάτη. _Προσεισμική Κεφαλονιά_ (2003)


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, την έκφρ. "κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι" δεν την έχω πετύχει σε κείμενα του 19 αι.


OK, θενκς.


----------

